# BFG GeForce 6200 OC 256mb pci Video Problem



## evangelistc01 (Apr 8, 2007)

I've read a few of these topics before on this website, but do to the clutter, nothing helped.

About:
I have a BFG GeForce 6200 OC 256mb pci Graphics Card.
5.44.A2.05.01 Video Bios
91.47 ForceWare Version
My comp is a Presario SR1103WM

Everything else works fine, but when it comes to playing videos in (i believe) any format, the computer will slow way down (the computer is so slow I can't really keep track of cpu usage - I'm guessing 90-100%), and when I press ctrl-alt-del, then hit cancel, the problem disappears . However, youtube videos work just fine (wtf?).

Okay, so before I'm told to uninstall, use drivercleaner.net, and reinstall, I'd like to try any other possible solutions. I'm uneasy to obtain drivercleaner.net's software because you have to pay for it. I have a pet peeve when it comes to providing personal (financial) information online, so right now, I'm not diggin' it. Is there another driver cleaner program I can use that I can download for free, and that works just as good? Is using that driver cleaner the best way to reinstall?

Lastly, should I downgrade to this ForceWare version? Or is there a better option?
http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_2k_84.21.html

Thanks


----------



## Sherry22160 (Jul 17, 2006)

Ok, thats a very old card....PCI........Whats that.....lol

And Yes...
First thing I would do is to Install an earlier driver.........


----------



## evangelistc01 (Apr 8, 2007)

My card isn't old. It's quite new. The motherboard is outdated, but for now, I'm still waiting to see if anybody has some alternatives for driver cleaners. Instead of drivercleaner.net, is there a freeware application that is just as good?


----------



## perfectdark111 (Jun 7, 2007)

evangelistc01:

I've had the same problem for quite some time with the same driver (geforce 6200 AGP) - computer crashes when trying to play any video but you tube somehow works, though I was just able to fix it. I saw in another TSG forum that using the nvidia 84.21 driver solves the problem. I installed it and it solved the problem, I tried several other old drivers before and they didn't work. I hope this helps.


----------



## perfectdark111 (Jun 7, 2007)

Meant to include some links.

NVidia 84.21 driver: http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_2k_84.21.html

TSG thread: http://www.tek-tips.com/viewthread.cfm?qid=1212478&page=2


----------



## mcrrulz (May 21, 2007)

hey i guys, i have problem. okay. i put the nvidia geforce 6200 OC PCI 256MB DDR graphics card in the motherboard and my computer recognized it. then my dad installed directX 9.0c for that card. but he didnt install the driver cuz it would always freeze. so now what should i do??? it keeps freezing everytime i put the CD in. the install thing would show up, but in black. with no words, nothing. it just freezes. do i need to tweek it? cuz now i have no clue at all. oh and by the way, my onboard graphics card is still in one of the slots. could that be the problem?


----------



## Nastrodamus (Jul 2, 2007)

I know/had this exact problem....I don't know a way to solve it indefinitely but I have a work around because I had the exact same card with the exact same issue...Right click on your desktop somewhere go to properties, this will bring up your display properties, go to the settings tab then click on advanced in the lower right corner of the window, this will bring up another properties box, click on the troubleshooting tab, hardware acceleration will be set to full, move it 3 clicks over as see in the attachment. I had this on the computer I just retired and it was a good card for what I needed with the exception of this problem...the newer drivers or none of the other things helped but this allowed me to view videos. if you are a gamer then before you start up the game you will have to set the setting back to full. I hope this helps


----------



## mcrrulz (May 21, 2007)

well i am a gamer. so what your saying is when i play games, i put it on full? or im kinda confused. haha


----------



## Nastrodamus (Jul 2, 2007)

mcrrulz said:


> well i am a gamer. so what your saying is when i play games, i put it on full? or im kinda confused. haha


When you want to look at a video....put it to the settings in the attachment. Before you start your game....but it back to full


----------



## mcrrulz (May 21, 2007)

so that was my problem? what about my Geforce 6200? what dpo i do with that? if i put all the attachment stuff on high wouldn't it start freezing again when i play a game? im kinda confused man. sorry


----------



## Nastrodamus (Jul 2, 2007)

mcrrulz said:


> so that was my problem? what about my Geforce 6200? what dpo i do with that? if i put all the attachment stuff on high wouldn't it start freezing again when i play a game? im kinda confused man. sorry


For whatver reason....all I know is that it froze when I tried to view any video when it was on full....but when I turned it down I could view video....you wont be able to play games in that state because 3D Accelerations and Direct Draw is turned off and of course your games need that. So in order to play a game you have to turn it back up to full.....now you wont be able to play a game and view a video at the same time because of this. Like I said this is more of a band-aid than a fix I still dont know why the card does this..some people have been able to do a driver update and fix it but I could not and there were several others that could not fix it either. Also your problem may be a little different from the original poster's issue.


----------



## Elf-stone (Jan 30, 2005)

mcrrulz, could you please clarify? You state "my onboard graphics card is still in one of the slots". Onboard graphics are built into the motherboard, not on a card that's in a slot. 
If you have onboard video you may have to disable it in BIOS. If you have another video card installed (besides the 6200), you must remove the drivers, shut down the computer and physically remove the card. Then you can install the new card, cancel when Windows tries to install drivers, and run the driver installation exe. Hopefully that should get you going.

P.S. In the future please start your own thread as it gets confusing when you add to somebody else's.


----------



## Chaz Zeromus (Jul 14, 2006)

Yeah, I got the same exact card and got the same problem. My computer locks up when playing games that have intense DirectX9 functionality. Playing videos is fine, it's just the format. WMV's always freeze on me. Well I went to best buy the other day and saw a newer version of the 6200 PCI(It's in a black box rather than the silver-green packaging) and try getting that one, I bet is has all the bugs worked out of the circuitry.


----------

